# My new mittens are excellent except for 0 finger dexterity...



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Have 3 pairs so when its cold I go with my Pow mittens, warmer I wear gloves, park with rope tow my beat up mittens. So answer is if its cold I'm going for warmth!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I always wear mittens and find I rarely ever need the dexterity of gloves.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I converted to mittens last season, I'm never going back.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have mittens, trigger mittens and gloves for the warmer days. I stick with burton (mittens only), celtek, POW and candy grid. Personally I use mittens the most but I do like a good glove from time to time.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i used to wear mittens when i was about 8yrs old, with breadbags inside, that was the last time


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I have known since I was a kid that regular gloves just can't keep my hands warm. I did however just recently purchase a pair of fleece gloves with phone touch tips for my mitten liners. On one fairly warm day, I found I only needed to use them to stay warm. And they aren't even waterproof. It was a nice change as I admit I liked the little extra added dexterity they allowed, but for 90% of the time, on regularly cold days? I will ALWAYS use mittens. 

I have mine looped on my wrists and if I have a task that needs the extra dexterity, I pull them off and still have the thin liners to keep my hands warm during that brief exposure. Works great for 99+% of my needs. :thumbsup:


-edit-



CassMT said:


> i used to wear mittens when i was about 8yrs old, with breadbags inside, that was the last time


Lol! Same here! Mom bought sum cheap assed KMart woolies n the wonderbread bag was the ghetto GoreTex waterproofing!  Haha! Man that sucked!!!


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Mittens, easy to hide my shiv.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I have known since I was a kid that regular gloves just can't keep my hands warm. I did however just recently purchase a pair of fleece gloves with phone touch tips for my mitten liners. On one fairly warm day, I found I only needed to use them to stay warm. And they aren't even waterproof. It was a nice change as I admit I liked the little extra added dexterity they allowed, but for 90% of the time, on regularly cold days? I will ALWAYS use mittens.
> 
> I have mine looped on my wrists and if I have a task that needs the extra dexterity, I pull them off and still have the thin liners to keep my hands warm during that brief exposure. Works great for 99+% of my needs. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Mine came with glove inserts too but its such a pain taking the mittens off to get to the gloves... Especially because I wear them UNDER the jacket. Maybe I should try over as that would probably be quicker...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

njfastlfie said:


> Mine came with glove inserts too but its such a pain taking the mittens off to get to the gloves... Especially because I wear them UNDER the jacket. Maybe I should try over as that would probably be quicker...


I wear my liners IN the sleeve, over the wrist gaiters, Mitt's are gauntlet type, go OVER the jacket sleeve! *Much* less of a pain in the ass than frozen fingers!!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

i love mittens. dexerity is never really an issue anyway. even wearing gloves i still need to take one off to use my phone anyway. everything else i could do with a glove i can do with a mitten. plus my hands are toasty warm. if anything i take my gloves off to cool down on the lift, never once had to cool off when i wore gloves. 

one awesome tip though. maintain your shit whatever you get. I have goatskin gloves (a kind of leather) so I use nikwax on them and they stay feeling/smelling great, super waterproof and durable.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> i love mittens....
> 
> ....I have goatskin gloves (a kind of leather) so I use nikwax on them and they stay feeling/smelling great, super waterproof and durable.


Hestra's? No problems with the leather wetting thru? I was considering a pair, but for $180+??? That had me worried.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Hestra's? No problems with the leather wetting thru? I was considering a pair, but for $180+??? That had me worried.


I have a pair of goatskin POW Stleath GTX gloves with goretex inserts. Never had wet hands. I recommend them. :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love mittens. Dexterity sucks in gloves too. I find it a small trade off.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I stubbornly stuck to gloves ever since I started skiing as a kid, mainly to maintain finger dexterity. Regardless of how nice the gloves were, synthetic, leather, goretex, etc... I always had problems with cold fingers. I've been using the Pow Tanto and Sniper GTX glove/mitt hybrids the last couple seasons and love these things. It keeps your thumb/pointer separate so you still maintain as much dexterity as needed. I picked up a nice pair of mitts too, but haven't tried them out yet.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Hestra's? No problems with the leather wetting thru? I was considering a pair, but for $180+??? That had me worried.


nah, i like the look of some of the hestras. 999Kr in Norway so yea about $150US maybe. but the ones I picked up are eric jackson's pro model made by dakine. also have some thinner leather pow gloves for running pipe.

as for wetting through, if you maintain them you'll never have a problem. I use the nikwax that comes in toothpaste shape tube with a sponge type applicator incorporated. cant remember the name off the top of my head but its super simple and super fast to use. costs maybe 10 bucks.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Hestra's


another reason for not buying hestra is you're not a skiier right haha. it would be like a surfer wearing bodyboard brands or a skater repping fruitboot brands (not sure if there are any?)


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have mittens that unzip so I can use my lighter and devices without taking my gloves off. 

They're awesome and warm. :thumbsup:


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

Been wearing Mittens 20 years and I've never had cold hands/fingers on the mountain.


----------



## Trey T (Oct 12, 2011)

Can someone recommend some high quality mittens with good material used on the palm-side?

I'm looking for something durable and will last many snowboard seasons to come. I have some cheapo gloves that I used for the last four seasons and the material on the palm-side started to teared or shredded off.


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

I currently use gloves, but have been tempted by a few pairs of mittens. I found one pair at sport authority that really had me temped. They are a mitten but have individual finger slots inside. Almost like a built in liner. I think they would almost be too warm for me. I do think I'll be getting a pair of mittens to use this year on colder days.

Is anyone familiar with with Gordini mitts?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

gloves. so i can:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Elit3PwnZ0r said:


> Is anyone familiar with with Gordini mitts?


Don't know about their mitts, but I have a pair of their gloves and they're pretty nice. Currently loaned to a friend. I'm using my new Dakine gloves with 560g of insulation. Plenty warm for me!


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I only wear my mittens with liners on the coldest of cold days. I have pipe gloves (Grenade) for spring riding, light insulated gloves (also Grenade) for moderate/cold days, heavier insulated gloves (Burton) for cold, and the mittens only come out when it is down in the single digits.

That said, like others I've never had a problem with dexterity. Only thing I can't do in my mittens is control the volume dial to my music. I'm liking the hybrid or lobster-claw cloves, seems the best of both worlds!


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

just ordered the sniper mittens


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> gloves. so i can:


 Mitts, so I can


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Can't argue with Chuck LOL

And I have Black Diamond Mercury Mitt keeping my fingers toasty warm.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> gloves. so i can:





And this.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Trey T said:


> Can someone recommend some high quality mittens with good material used on the palm-side?
> 
> I'm looking for something durable and will last many snowboard seasons to come. I have some cheapo gloves that I used for the last four seasons and the material on the palm-side started to teared or shredded off.


ejacks mitts is what im currently using, was -22 celcius here the other day and my hands were perfect. 

Dakine Europe Snowboard : Eric Jackson Team Baron Mitt

double leather on palm. maintain them and they will last.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> I always wear mittens and find I rarely ever need the dexterity of gloves.


this.

No need for gloves, they do jack shit for snowboarding. You need to take them off to do almost anything, so might as well use mitts!


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Deimus85 said:


>


yeezus....


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

I also way prefer mittens. I currently wear Dakine mittens with integrated wrist guards similar to these (can't remember if these are the exact model).

Mine have a feature I now find indispensible on mittens: wrist straps, so I can take them off and let them hang when I need dexterity. The palms are rubbery and durable so far (maybe 50 days on them without any significant deterioration).


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

herzogone said:


> Mine have a feature I now find indispensible on mittens: wrist straps, so I can take them off and let them hang when I need dexterity.


You mean idiot cords! Yes, they are very handy. No more worrying about dropping a glove from a lift.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowman55 said:


> And this.


WTF........so much for the neighborhood?


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

trapper said:


> You mean idiot cords! Yes, they are very handy. No more worrying about dropping a glove from a lift.


:laugh: Sounds about right, I'm exactly the type of idiot who could lose a glove on the lift.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

POW Gloves TransFilmer Review - Action Photo School










This would be the perfect glove, if only the thumb wasnt as cold (its basically a pipeglove on the thumb). I dont bring my camera out onto the snow, but i wanted dexterity for using my phone/adjusting bindings etc and this has it all. I tend to get hot easily, so most days i flip the top off during the lift ride up, and the exposed finger is like sticking your leg out from under a hot blanket; maintains a perfect temperature.

Unfortunately the thumb area tends to soak up water, and gets cold during extended negative temps. But not enough for me to regret wearing them.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I rocked gauntlet mitts for ages, this year I got under the cuff gloves by pow and I find no difference in warmth. I do have more dexterity but the only advantage, like stated above, is the ability to flip the bird.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

freshy said:


> I rocked gauntlet mitts for ages, this year I got under the cuff gloves by pow and I find no difference in warmth. I do have more dexterity but the only advantage, like stated above, is the ability to flip the bird.


well, you can also:




























cuz satan worship freaks out the squares.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

just got my gloves. got the mediums which fit perfect without the inserts. with them they may be too snug. hopefully they break in a little


----------



## mikemack03 (Jan 30, 2014)

insanely cold days mittens other wise i use volcom service gloves!!


----------



## belowe (Jan 12, 2014)

the pow mega gtx mitens are by far the warmest, most waterproof, and low profile mitten i have ever had. And i got em for about $20 of of SAC which is awesome.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

i think wearing over jacket cuffs might be easier...


----------



## belowe (Jan 12, 2014)

steep and cheap! awesome deals if you keep your eyes open


----------

